# River Slam



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nick and I had a good day on Escambia river today. Incoming tide, water kinda muddy as usual. We caught the flattie on a plastic worm, sheephead on a crankbait, reds on spinnerbaits, and worms, and little bass on anything.














































We caught 4 under size reds, and 18 bass, flattie and sheep alltogether. All were released.


----------



## redrunner (Dec 11, 2007)

Man thats a big flounder.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Good Deal!

Was that Escambia or Simpson River? Thefishing isstarting to heat up in the river areas.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

nice mixed bag!! thats a stud flounder. my dad caught a few nice flatties on perdido a week or so ago


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Looks like a good day out...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice fish there Larry!


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

dang larry, looks like you and nick tore em' up. awesome job!!!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanx fellas, ya that was simpsons Mike.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job Larry :clap Looks like you and the boy had a good trip.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i dont see no flatti


----------



## Phishinitis (Oct 8, 2008)

Is simpsons river close to jim's fish camp? or swamp house? 



Thats a great trip though guys, huge flounder.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That looked like a fun outing. Thanks for the report.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Phishinitis (9/12/2009)*Is simpsons river close to jim's fish camp? or swamp house?
> 
> Thats a great trip though guys, huge flounder.


Its close to Jims fish camp. I put my little boat in at the simpsons pier.


----------



## redrunner (Dec 11, 2007)

Have you ever caught a speck on a worm?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great variety right there....should leave a free line out w/ a big ole bream/mullet/****** ta catch a shark or gator gar:letsdrink Be a heck of a fight with that bass raider!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Ya Jason, anything over 5lbs pulls us around a little in small boat. Redrunner, yes I have caught specks on worm.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Very nice catch! Nice flattie!


----------



## Phishinitis (Oct 8, 2008)

Is simpsons river close to jim's fish camp? or swamp house? 

Thats a great trip though guys, huge flounder.



Its close to Jims fish camp. I put my little boat in at the simpsons pier. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Thanks man. I'll have to get down there soon. Finally getting some nice cool breezes in the morning and at night. Good Fishin weather. Good luck to your next trip!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

way to go larry n nick :bowdown

i cant believe u put back that big ole flattie.. hopefully there will be a fewfish this weekend.. hope so see u n ur son at the octogon pier


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

What kind color spinnerbait did the reds eat?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Can't beat a day like that. Good looking flounder. Thanks for the pictures and post. Gene


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

looks like some good action:clap


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

oh ha when u said flattie i thought u ment flathead catfish


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanx for all the replys. Bigbrandon, we would have kept the big flattie, but he jumped out of Nicks hands during 2nd pic. Linda and Ernie, we used a tiny terminator spinnerbait/green with indiana blade. Glenn, I was wondering why you didnt see a flattie. (not a flathead)


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

damn that sux :banghead:banghead


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

You should have just jumped on top of the flounder


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

like what jack did?


----------

